# Do you like Classical era music performed on period instruments?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Unlikely baroque period, there are not as many recordings of classical era music on period instruments. However there are some of them that I enjoy in the same extent that baroque. I am now listening Eine Kleine Nachtmusik performed by The English concert - Andrew Manze:










Several years ago, one of my first contacts with classical music was with Eine Kleine Nachtmusik K. 525. 2 Years ago I bought this recording because I wanted to listen classical era music on period instruments. I really enjoyed the experience and I rather listen classical era on period instruments.

Do you like classical era music performed on period instruments? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes, although I have not heard as much of it as I have with recordings of Baroque music with time period instruments. I quite like Bruggen's recordings of Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, and Schubert (perhaps not the Classical era with Schubert depending on your definition, but many of his symphonies are quite Classical-era like). I've heard a few other time period instrument HIP Haydn recordings, but with some of the other composers it's harder to find. I like the Thomas Fey Haydn recordings that use a mix of time period and modern instruments. I also have a Fey Salieri CD. I'm not sure if there are many recordings of more obscure Classical era composers using time period instruments.

I think some people are so used to hearing Beethoven and Mozart played the way they've been hearing it since their childhood that hearing it performed some other way can be quite a shock. Nevertheless, I quite like it. I would like to hear more Classical-era stuff on the fortepiano though. Sometimes that can be hard to find. I can't really say at this point how much I would like that, but I would like to hear more of it before giving an opinion. As I've said before, I certainly prefer hearing things written for the harpsichord performed on the harpsichord.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I especially enjoy the Mozart piano concertos played on a fortepiano with HIP band accompaniment.

I possess both the complete Jos van Immerseel and Malcolm Bilson sets.

I recommend both sets enthusiastically.

This is as close as we can enjoy Mozart performed as written.

I have several Haydn London and Paris HIP Symphonies versions but tend to prefer modern orchestras in this music, as I believe Haydn himself would have, if given the chance.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Mozart's clarinet concerto for me must be played on a period basset clarinet because a modern clarinet doesn't go down far enough to hit some of the notes in the music and therefore must be taken up an octave.

The horn concerti by Haydn and Mozart for me sound much better on a natural horn as opposed to a modern valved horn (same with the early Beethoven horn sonata).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Olias said:


> Mozart's clarinet concerto for me must be played on a period basset clarinet because a modern clarinet doesn't go down far enough to hit some of the notes in the music and therefore must be taken up an octave.
> 
> The horn concerti by Haydn and Mozart for me sound much better on a natural horn as opposed to a modern valved horn (same with the early Beethoven horn sonata).


Yeah. The Mozart sounds terrific on a "basset horn" (clarinet), which as you indicate can reach some of the lower notes unreachable by a modern clarinet.

As far as the Mozart horn concertos, I disagree. The natural horn is very difficult to keep in tune and here I prefer the valved horn. Easier on my ears!!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Yeah. The Mozart sounds terrific on a "basset horn" (clarinet), which as you indicate can reach some of the lower notes unreachable by a modern clarinet.
> 
> As far as the Mozart horn concertos, I disagree. The natural horn is very difficult to keep in tune and here I prefer the valved horn. Easier on my ears!!


That's okay, that's why both types of recordings exist.


----------



## ibrahim (Apr 29, 2017)

One of my favorite CDs in my collection is Bach's Violin Concertos (including the double concerto) recorded on period instruments by the Academy of Ancient Music. So all I can really say about HIP performances is that they don't hinder my appreciation of the material if the playing is decent enough. I do LOVE that CD though, it's been one of my reliables for when I can't decide what to listen to.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

What's not to like? I especially enjoy chamber music on period instruments. When Hyperion released many years ago the Haydn string quartets performed by the Salomon Quartet, I became an avid enthusiast of PI strings.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Olias said:


> That's okay, that's why both types of recordings exist.


Thank goodness for that.:angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> What's not to like? I especially enjoy chamber music on period instruments. When Hyperion released many years ago the Haydn string quartets performed by the Salomon Quartet, I became an avid enthusiast of PI strings.


Because we are not all the same perhaps.....


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Because we are not all the same perhaps.....


That's a wonderful fact.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> That's a wonderful fact.


Thank goodness it is.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I very much like Classical era music on period instruments. Just about the only exception is this: I prefer Beethoven's piano works on a modern piano. I contend that he wrote them for a modern piano; people just didn't realize it at the time. ;-)


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

brianvds said:


> I very much like Classical era music on period instruments. Just about the only exception is this: I prefer Beethoven's piano works on a modern piano. I contend that he wrote them for a modern piano; people just didn't realize it at the time. ;-)


I object to people being purist about period instruments, but it is interesting to hear Classical era works played on something closer to the instruments of the day. Beethoven's piano sonatas are an excellent case in point. I was distinctly sniffy about fortepiano performances until I heard Melvyn Tan playing some of them on a good fortepiano, one recently built to a late-18th century design. The familiar pieces were suddenly less familiar and full of fascinating detail. Waldstein sonata, in particular, seemed more convincing on the fortepiano. 
That said, B's late sonatas need the range and resonance of a full concert grand. Brianvds has it exactly right: Beethoven was beyond hearing the music other than in his head, which is why he wrote passages that the instruments of his day could barely encompass. 
Incidentally, I have a CD of Mozart violin sonatas being played on Mozart's own violin, accompanied on Mozart's piano. It is a convincing argument for using recently-made period instruments, not venerable antiques!


----------

